# Framing around fuse box



## mithesaint (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in the process of finishing my basement.  The fuse box is located in the same area of the basement that will ultimately be the main room of the basement.  I'd like to enclose it so that I don't have to look at a fuse box all the time.  My plan was to make a closet around the box.  Approximate dimensions would be about 54 inches wide and either 24 or 60 inches deep.  The variation in depth is due to a window location.  The window will either be in or out of the closet area.

This is not a code issue for my town, so that's off the table.  Any better ideas?  How much room do I want to leave?  Will 24 inches deep be enough room for the rare times where someone will have to work in the box?  I assume using that area for storage of anything might not be a great idea, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 16, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> I'm in the process of finishing my basement. The fuse box is located in the same area of the basement that will ultimately be the main room of the basement. I'd like to enclose it so that I don't have to look at a fuse box all the time. My plan was to make a closet around the box. Approximate dimensions would be about 54 inches wide and either 24 or 60 inches deep. The variation in depth is due to a window location. The window will either be in or out of the closet area.
> 
> This is not a code issue for my town, so that's off the table. Any better ideas? How much room do I want to leave? Will 24 inches deep be enough room for the rare times where someone will have to work in the box? I assume using that area for storage of anything might not be a great idea, right?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Of course it is a national electrical code issue with specific clearance requirements but if we ignore that.... I would just paint the dang thing. If that doesn't work well enough then hang a picture over it. I wouldn't waste floor space for a dedicated panel closet.


----------



## fossil (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a rattle can of enamel the same "Ivory" color of all my switchplates & outlets and put a nice coat of paint on the door of the breaker box in my home in Virginia.  It just sort of "disappeared".


----------



## mithesaint (Jul 16, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Of course it is a national electrical code issue with specific clearance requirements but if we ignore that.... I would just paint the dang thing. If that doesn't work well enough then hang a picture over it. I wouldn't waste floor space for a dedicated panel closet.


 

National code states three feet clearance and minimum 30 inches wide, right?  Just making sure I read that correctly.  

Just for clarification, the following link is approximately what I had in mind, but didn't know how deep the space had to be acceptable.  I'm willing to follow code or at least close to it, but there is no local code to worry about.

http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/1765090/list/Fuse-Box-Takes-Cover


----------



## Ncountry (Jul 16, 2013)

Put a set of bifolds on the closet and the 24" depth will not be an issue


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 16, 2013)

In my last place, the circuit breaker panel was in the living room. I did exactly as Highbeam suggested and hung a picture over it. Didn't even have to drive a nail, had a wire hang on the back, so hooked that over the top of the circuit breaker panel cover. Wallah.


----------



## fbelec (Jul 18, 2013)

nec is 3 feet from front of panel and 30 inches on each side free of anything floor to ceiling. but if there is no permit for this basement job i'm happy with enough room to work around the panel and not worry about having to back out of the way quickly and not get tangled up.

frank


----------

